# M3 - 135mm oder 150mm Ausfallende !?



## Deleted 66735 (5. Mai 2008)

Möchte mir einen 2007er M3 kaufen , wobei ich nicht weiß ob mit 135mm oder mit 150mm Ausfallende ?
Welches Ausfallende wäre die bessere Wahl bzgl. HR Laufrad ???


----------



## Christiaan (5. Mai 2008)

2007 hat 83mm Tretlager, also 150mm fuer die Ausfallenden wahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH Sport (6. Mai 2008)

seppwurz schrieb:


> Möchte mir einen 2007er M3 kaufen , wobei ich nicht weiß ob mit 135mm oder mit 150mm Ausfallende ?
> Welches Ausfallende wäre die bessere Wahl bzgl. HR Laufrad ???



ganz klar 150mm, sonst passt Deine Kettenlinie nicht


----------

